# Crab Appy TNT



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2010)

This sounds icky I know, but please don't turn your nose up at canned soup. The blend of flavors is delectable. So here goes don't throw eggs at me Take one envelope of gelatin and soften it in 3Tab of cold water.Warm 1 can of cream of mushroom soup to a simmer, Add the softened gelatin and6oz of cream cheese,stirring over med heat til dissolved about 3 min. Remove from heat and add 3/4 cup mayo,1 cup chopped celery,1/2lb crab fresh if possible and 1  smallgrated onion. Rinse under cold water a 4 cup mold and pour in crab mixture. refrigerate overnight then un mold on platter and garnish with freeze or parsley Serve with crackers...Serves about 12
enjoy
kadesma


----------

